
How the Profound Changes in Economics Make Left versus Right Debates Irrelevant - ultrasociality
https://evonomics.com/the-deep-and-profound-changes-in-economics-thinking/
======
jedharris
This is by far the most coherent and detailed critique of the current
"mainstream" economic discipline (from within) AND the most radical yet
feasible set of proposals for building an alternative theoretical approach
that actually helps.

The author could be a bit clearer that he's mainly addressing macroeconomics,
not microeconomics.

------
bobwaycott
This is a great presentation of a great deal of interdisciplinary work being
done on economics and its sacred cows. It's adapted from this larger
publication[1], which I think is certainly worth anyone's time.

[1]:
[http://www.ippr.org/files/images/media/files/publication/201...](http://www.ippr.org/files/images/media/files/publication/2012/09/complex-
new-world_Aug2012_web_9499.pdf?noredirect=1) (PDF)

